# Magic Detail • BMW M3 • Minor Correction • CQuartz Finest !!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

Thanks for taking the time to look at another one of our write-ups. This time we have a V8 M3 with the Performance Package in for a minor correction and to be finished using CarPro CQuartz Finest and the DLUX on alloys and trim :thumb: The colour is 'Mineral White' which is a light pearlescent white (camera doesn't always show it).

Anyway, the car arrived in near immaculate condition, easily one of the cleanest cars I have worked on so far this year.











So I started in my usual way, with the wheels; not much contamination was present after a thorough clean..



The car was then snow foamed and subjected to a ph-neutral two bucket wash - following this I used Tardis to remove the tar, and Iron-X on the paintwork to remove the fallout (of which there was quite a bit).









Not much contamination came off during the claying, and the car was later re-washed and dried. Once indoors I was able to examine the paint. White is difficult to show damage at the best of times, but as previously mentioned, this car has been meticulously cared for, check this out on the carbon roof to see exactly what I mean!!!



There's very little in the way of damage shown here on the dark roof, but an improvement could still be made..



Because the paint was in great condition, I used the Rupes 15mm Bigfoot with the white pad and Keramik Gloss polish to bring out the gloss whilst removing the damage.. Finally the car was coated with CQuartz Finest and left to sit indoors for 24hrs before being released. Here's the pictures from the following day when it was complete! Enjoy :argie:





























Hope you enjoyed this portfolio of pics?! and as always, any comments or questions are welcome :thumb:

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Car looks great. I've seen this colour myself and its a very nice colour


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed, well done Matt


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that, really suits the colour! Great work, i'm determined to own one of these one day!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Now that is whiter than white! Top work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Top job:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving it


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lovely job:thumb:

Not a fan of white cars but that almost works having the carbon roof and normal silver wheels.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Many thanks for your comments, they are greatly appreciated. 

More Finest details coming up


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

What a fantastic result, Mineral white is stunning and you brought it to life :thumb:


----------



## Trops (Jan 23, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Can you imagine a hot summers day your arm resting on the door, your fav tunes playing driving at dead on 30 mph so everyone can see you, the shine when the sun hits it :argie::argie::argie:
Stunning job mate 

Daz


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful work Matt! 

Cheers


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice work, factory fresh...


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work! Looks awesome!

Its called the competition pack btw 

When are you free to detail mine  Mine is individual velvet blue so will probably need a little more work


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for your comments guys. It's a really nice car, the carbon roof suits it, and those wheels!! Hubba hubba!



VW_GTi said:


> Superb work! Looks awesome!
> 
> Its called the competition pack btw
> 
> When are you free to detail mine  Mine is individual velvet blue so will probably need a little more work


Cheers, I did get told but I had forgot the name hence calling it the Performance Pack (same as you get on the AMG's!). I'd happily detail yours, drop me an email [email protected] or give me a ring during the week on 07786 385538 and let me know what you want doing


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job on a nice car, outstanding.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks again  

I have pretty much a deja-vu detail coming up on a near identical one of these - I'll share the pics if I get time!


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Great write up, I done my dads m3 few months back, same colour to, came up amazing!!!


----------

